# Temporary rat sitting & caring offer



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi guys,

I wasn't sure which section to put this under but I guess this one is as good as any.

I have had rats ever since I was in high school, which is a bit over 13 years now. I don't have any at this moment as I'm waiting to work out my work situation and settle down. However, I miss having rats a lot and never miss a chance to at least stop by a pet store and cuddle some rats there (if they let me) 

I know there is always times when you want to go for a long weekend somewhere or take a few weeks vacation and it's not easy to find someone who can take care of your rats in the meantime. So I thought I'd offer a helping hand!

I am very experienced with both males and females. Last time I had 5 girls, one of which was a wild rescue (long story). It took some heavy duty gloves at the beginning and loooots of time spent with her to be able to just touch her without her trying to rip my fingers off, but eventually, she was a sweet little thing and even enjoyed being cuddled when sleeping <3. I have nurtured my other girls through health as well as various sicknesses and a bunch of tumor surgeries and I was always very active on our local rat forum back in Europe, giving advice to other members on behaviour, health, housing, etc. I also used to make rat hammocks, tunnels, etc. which you can check out here if you'd like
www.facebook.com/pelieskyaklunaj 
(along with a funny picture of me and some satisfied customers  )

I live in Laurel, MD, so as long as you can bring your little furry friends here, I'm here to help. If you need a hand, please email me directly at [email protected] and we can meet up somewhere. Looking forward 

Have a good day!

Janka


----------

